# SARS



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Government is being limp wristed and doing the old foot & mouth again, when folks arrive from abroad do a temperature scan (like they do in Toronto) and put hot sweaty people in the Isle of Wight.

Seriously, I really feel the government are being wankers on this issue, the virus could be a world disaster and they're all behaving like stiff suited politicians. (I hope you all quote me on this later so I get the first batch of serum in the afterworld when the survivors read the TT forum and say "Mike Bailey was right").


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Have to say, I agree here

I'm staggered we're not pulling up the preverbial draw bridge on countries where deaths have been reported

This frightening virus must be contained, and to hell with a businessman missing his important meeting in Hong Kong or a family missing their skiing trip in Toronto

All very alarming IMO


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Let's shoot anyone with a runny nose. Kids first.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Have to be honest, i'm in Montreal on business a week today & given that its not that many miles from Toronto, am a little apprehensive.

Really don't want to join the panic brigade, but defo a little worrying.

Our company have banned all business trips to & from the majority of the Far East region, which i thought was a very responsible attitude. Shame its not an attitude shared by politicians.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My folks are currently out in China....

... guess I've just had my invites to any meets rescinded... *lol*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Let's shoot anyone with a runny nose. Â Kids first.


OK ....with a runny nose AND a TT then......


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Have to be honest, i'm in Montreal on business a week today & given that its not that many miles from Toronto, am a little apprehensive.


You have every right to be. The world health organisation is saying not to go. You probably should not go to be on the safe side. Our company has aligned its travel policy with that of the WTO.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Have to be honest, i'm in Montreal on business a week today & given that its not that many miles from Toronto, am a little apprehensive.
> 
> Really don't want to join the panic brigade, but defo a little worrying.
> 
> Our company have banned all business trips to & from the majority of the Far East region, which i thought was a very responsible attitude. Shame its not an attitude shared by politicians.


19 dead in Toronto from SARS so far. This is becoming a major problem. Don't go.
:-/


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i read in the British Medical Journal that the virus is mutating, since its very similar in structure from the virus which causes the common cold..

they have mapped the genome out.. but to find a vaccine... :-/

i was supposed to goto india in july but 4 people have just died in the same province i was gonna goto 

im gunna stay at home and watch Men & Motors!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> im gunna stay at home and watch Men & Motors!!


You'll go blind watching that ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> You'll go blind watching that Â ;D


Perhaps he is watching the Motors section only! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was thinking that SARS may be some secret military weapon type of virus that escaped the lab! It is not unlikely and it seems to be a Chinese government shit as this is where it started!

We are all doomed to die now as there is no vaccine and it is not easy to find one for a virus that can mutate!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I was thinking that SARS may be some secret military weapon type of virus that escaped the lab! It is not unlikely and it seems to be a Chinese government shit as this is where it started!
> 
> We are all doomed to die now as there is no vaccine and it is not easy to find one for a virus that can mutate! Â


That's good enough evidence for me - LETS INVADE THEM NEXT.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> That's good enough evidence for me - LETS INVADE THEM NEXT.


RAOFLMAO ;D  ;D


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

hi all,
Just for your info.

TB killed 5 times more people in the same time period.
no one scans you for TB when you arrive from a different country.

I was in China for 6 weeks during SARS.
Also, 10% of the people who were reported to die from SARS was not confirmed.

Mountain out of a mole hill.
Oh and all the conspiracy theorists among you will all ready know the part the media played in it.
mmm, Doens't something always happen when we fall into resetion...

Check your history...

;D
Sno


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Fucking hell people, i shit myself then. Thought SARS was back  ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Fucking hell people, i shit myself then. Thought Vlastan was back  ;D


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

What have you got against the Isle of Wight? Whats wrong with putting them in Liverpool?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Can I just say that I agree with Sno.

The reason all of you are paranoid is because its called SARS and not Flu.

The deaths from SARS are 5 to 10 % of the infected population.

There are strains of flu that come out of China about every 5 yrs that have about 20% mortality rates. But noone blinks an eye. There is usually an announcement in the news that old people and those with weak immune systems should go to their GP and get vaccinated and noone that's healthy ever pays attention to it. Why? Beacause it's just another influenza strain and everyone knows they'll be ok! But call it SARS and people start panicking and cancelling business trips.

Fools, the lot of them, I tell ya!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

> Fucking hell people, i shit myself then. Thought Vlastan Â was back Â  ;D


 ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

> That's good enough evidence for me - LETS INVADE THEM NEXT.


Yes there have been reports of VMD's (Virus's of Mass Destruction) in the Southern areas of China......


----------

